# Kelly's Lawn Progress (Centipede)



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

We moved into our house late February of this year, and the yard definitely needed some work. It had a lot of bare areas and weeds. Also compacted soil, ants, poor drainage. We have mostly centipede with some St Augustine. The first picture is on May 10th.





I like doing yard work, but I've never done seed or seriously treated for weeds or fertilized. I've since watched waay to much YouTube. Lol.

I did a weed and feed treatment on Mother's Day and before that I do recall putting down some milorganite. I made an effort to rake some build up/thatch(?) from the lawn and I aerated (by hand, or I guess technically by foot).







I decided that reseeding or overseeding the yard was the best action to take to help fill it in. I bought the seed-TifBlair Centipede. And then I found out I shouldn't be trying to seed anything after putting down that weed and feed that had a preemergent in it.

But I still wanted to see if it would work. I'm a little impatient. I read if you till the soil you could "break the barrier." I had planned on tilling the bare areas anyway, so I decided I would do a trial portion of the yard and see if it would germinate.

I mowed low, tilled the bare areas by hand, mixed in some lawn soil, sort of tried to level everything (but not really), put the seed, starter fertilizer, and peat moss on top.





And it worked! 


I proceeded to do the other portion of the yard. I did the same steps except this time I took a lot more time to take out roots and debris when tilling, trying to make the surface as smooth and level as possible. Additionally, I aerated and put down tenacity.









With watering the seed so much I actually came across some issues/stress with the existing grass.







I have been watering by hand the bare overseeded areas, to give the other grass a break. I did buy a fungicide treatment, too, but I haven't put it down yet. 
The second overseeded portion is doing good, too! Except I can't keep the mailman or delivery people off my lawn. This centipede takes a while to grow but every day I see improvements. I'm still battling nut grass, some crabgrass, clover-like weeds, mushrooms, moss, and little trees (huge oak tree nearby).













I'm even growing grass in the street! (Oops)

Other thoughts:

I initially considered fully renovating the lawn, but decided to work with what I had (not sure I made the right choice). I had always considered St. Augustine lawn to be superior, but don't like it's not a grass you can overseed and it is very sensitive to herbicides. I was leaning towards a zoysia lawn but went with centipede because that's what we had mostly, and there's a portion in the backyard that's quite full and nice, and it was growing on me.

The backyard is another battle (super uneven, weeds, dirt, more weeds)

The more I read about centipede the more intimidated I get. I don't see a lot of centipede lawns on youtube, either. I understand it doesn't have as much fertilizer needs as other grasses. It likes slightly acidic soil which my soil is (probably thanks to all those acorns). There's something called centipede decline?? Wut

I'm also excited to get a new lawn mower for my birthday as I'm OVER the corded one I bought months back. I have a string trimmer but am horrible at edging with it, so I'm eager to get an edger to clean up my lines.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks like it is starting to fill in nicely!
You're discovering with a centipede lawn what I did, once it's established, your job is really done. Outside of pre-emergent and fungicide (if needed), you don't need to do anything with it, hates nitrogen, for example. That's why I went with zoysia when I was struggling with a scraggly centipede front yard.
Good luck to you, following your progress.

Edit: Just noticed the 'East Texas', so same area too


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you! 
Part of me tells me I should have gone with the zoysia but it's okay. I like to tend to the yard but maybe with my work schedule it's the best that I got something that's a little less maintenance. I'll have to take an update picture when this rain quits, it's doing well!
It's nice to see another East Texan!


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

The husband let me open my birthday present early, unfortunately it had two faulty batteries so I am waiting for the replacement to come.


I had planned on getting the Ryobi string trimmer with edger attachment but the store was out of stock, so I went ahead and picked this up. Definitely still a learning curve but the results are still good!





This grass is filling in slowly but surely!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looking nicer and nicer. Keep mowing and watering, you're on your way to a great yard!


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Looking nicer and nicer. Keep mowing and watering, you're on your way to a great yard!


Thanks!


----------



## RussellJ (May 31, 2020)

Nice read! 
Progress looks good.
Good luck!


----------



## modo brew (May 5, 2020)

nice progress!


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

RussellJ said:


> Nice read!
> Progress looks good.
> Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

modo brew said:


> nice progress!


Thank you!


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

I mowed and edged today. I noticed some of my baby grass is burning up, just in one section, so I got creative...

The centipede grass is a slooow grower. Some sections seem to be doing better than others. Some areas look like they have barely grown at all. I wonder if I need to go back to daily waterings? I was doing every other day. 
Or maybe this issue as well as the burned grass is a sign that I waiting too long to seed. Maybe next year if I need to overseed (and it's definitely looking like I'll have to with a lot of bare areas still) I'll have to do it more like early April-ish.
Some of the soil that I had worked up before seeding looked quite compacted and/or dry. I added a little more peat moss to see if it will help hold a little more moisture but I think I'm going to buy some liquid aerator.











I wonder if as the new grass grow will it match in color a little better lol. Maybe this TifBlair is naturally lighter than what I already had.

It seems like I'm jumping over hurdles but I'm still proud of the progress.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

With those size sprigs, I'd still be watering daily, just not multiple times per day like when they were coming up. Shouldn't need to shade centipede, those grass babies want that sunlight.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> With those size sprigs, I'd still be watering daily, just not multiple times per day like when they were coming up. Shouldn't need to shade centipede, those grass babies want that sunlight.


Thank you for all the advice! I feel like between the both of us this lawn is going to come together lol


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

You're responsible for upkeep, I'll keep the advisory role!


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm feeling a twinge of anxiety as it gets slightly cooler here. My concern is that over winter and to next spring my lawn will be back to square one. Someone please reassure me lol. I've made good progress but I have a ways to go. The front of my yard is still quite bare but I'm hoping next year I'll see a lot of growth.

Some of my baby grass has done great. I don't see any runners on any of them, though. Some of the baby grass still looks quite immature and some of it straight up died.

I feel like I had nearly 100% germination. I had little seedlings (?) everywhere. But at this point I'd say 50% survived? Abouts. Could have been my watering, the shade, the critters digging, mailman a-walking

I may overseed one more time next year but I also want to try and level the lawn (level then seed?). I imagine we will live here many more years so I have time to figure it out.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

What you have isn't going anywhere, we don't get cold enough (hopefully not famous last words). But pre-emergent time coming up pretty soon, already feeling a little cooler in East Texas, finally. You don't want any competition for your centi or SA.

I would think you're at the point next spring to pull plugs from established areas, versus throwing more seed out. Much less effort and higher % return on that effort. I would work on getting full grass coverage before leveling. You could plug in May and still level July or August.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> What you have isn't going anywhere, we don't get cold enough (hopefully not famous last words). But pre-emergent time coming up pretty soon, already feeling a little cooler in East Texas, finally. You don't want any competition for your centi or SA.
> 
> I would think you're at the point next spring to pull plugs from established areas, versus throwing more seed out. Much less effort and higher % return on that effort. I would work on getting full grass coverage before leveling. You could plug in May and still level July or August.


I bought my pre-emergent so I am ready when the soil temps are. 
I didn't consider plugging, but I think that's a good idea! Thank you so much for all of your help.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

Here is some of the snow we got in East Texas. It was so crazy!





I'm excited that my grass is waking up. The centipede went super dormant. I thought it was interesting that the St Augustine held its some color. 
The picture with my cat is from May 10, 2020 and the other side is March 15, 2021. I'm so glad I finally started taking pictures then. The difference really amazes me. The front still needs some work. I'm considering plugging and/or sodding to fill in the areas that are super bare.

I also cleaned up my back yard today and got my first sunburn of the year lol.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

How's the yard looking?


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

The lawn is coming along! Had some fungus issues with all the rain we had a couple weeks ago, but it seems like it's recovering. I definitely need to work on my broadcast spreader application skills because I did a really bad job lol the iron in the fertilizer made it really noticeable but I realize what I did wrong for next time 😂
I'm hoping the front fills in this year, I went ahead and spot-seeded some bare areas since I had a whole bag of seed from last year. I know the rain caused some fungus issues but it also allowed me to barely have to water and everything germinated fine. Before that I put down some plugs and two pieces of sod in March/April.



We redid our flower bed in April and put in the hydrangeas I wanted, they are doing well!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm really impressed with how far my lawn has come. I'm still having some fungus issues in the front but the amount that has filled in is so impressive. From the street view it still needs some work, but it's getting there. Also I found out I have a ton of carpet grass on my side yard, next to my neighbors house. I did find some by my mailbox, the seed head is a giveaway, so now I have some anxiety about how much carpet grass is in my main yard. It blends in super well, unfortunately.

I don't usually mention my backyard, as I put most of my effort in the front, but look at that progress! It's almost 100% filled in. I had huge dirt patches last year. I have been mowing the st aug in the back at the highest setting and I think that's made a huge difference. The centipede back there is so thick, too. The weeds in general this year have been minimal compared to last year.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Great progress! Your hard work paying off.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

The lawn currently 





I'm so glad I've taken pictures of my lawn. I can't wait to see what happens next year. I'm thinking the front will fully fill in.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

HUGE difference, especially with centipede. Hard work paying dividends.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

Excellent job, well done. Good to see some more Centipede on here!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

2022 update requested


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

I've been bad about posting, but I've definitely been in the lawn this year! 








The lawn is doing so well. It didn't wake up as early this year, which is funny because last year we had that crazy snow, but it finally got there. I had one small spot of fungus in the front, but that's almost recovered. Just fertilized for the first time yesterday so some of the high traffic areas should start to fill in. I'm anticipating the front by the road will fill in completely this year. I have also spread some compost to the low and bare areas (that's some of the dark areas you see in the front). I cut out a new flower bed in the front-that was hard work lol. 
The back yard is looking soo lush, minus a couple areas from mole and construction damage. I have a sprinkler guy coming tomorrow to reroute some pipes around my patio, so I'm sure I'll have some repair jobs to do after that. This is just the beginning and everything is doing so well 😱 when we get into July it's going to be amazing.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looking good! All us Texas lawns were slow to wake up this spring.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:



> Looking good! All us Texas lawns were slow to wake up this spring.


Thank you! It'll be interesting to compare it to years to come. I compared my lawn to May 2020 and it almost doesn't seem real. Lol though I'm still considering going 100% st Aug in the front. Someday. Right now I'll enjoy this.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

It is so hot this summer. I'm seeing a lot of lawns with heat stress. Luckily I'm watering enough. I apparently still can't fertilize my lawn right. I thought I was extra careful not to have iron stripes but I have them again this year &#129760;


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

It's so hot. My lawn is looking okay, though my water bill has doubled lol. I guess that's the sacrifice for keeping alive the lawn, flowers, vegetables, animals and humans. Don't mind the one dead azalea, though. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with that flower bed.

I was going to "push" the lawn this year, but because it got so hot so quickly I've only fertilized twice. No herbicides. I've been picking weeds by hand. Though I have great intentions to treat for some kyllinga. Some day. I did top dress the lawn early in the season with compost. And before that I aerated the lawn.

The backyard has gotten the bare minimum. Just mowing regularly and watering. I haven't even fertilized back there but it's doing great considering the heat. There are some heat stress areas that the sprinklers must not be hitting. Though compared to this picture it looks a lot better because we got one really good rain (finally) and I have been giving it some supplemental water with the hose.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

BRUTAL EastTx heat! Hitting 105+ here, all week. I'm just trying to keep mine on life support!
Yard looks great, looks like you've got a good helper by the bucket.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

Got to take some time off work, so I’ve been outside trimming trees, cutting down smaller trees, I added a gate, and fixed a fence. I even put an above garden bed together.




















Grass doesn’t needed to be mowed that often now, so I have a lot more time to get these other tasks done.

Specifically with the lawn, I would say it was a challenging year. It was so hot compared to the last two. I was so pumped in late spring and once it was time for the grass to take off in summer, the August temps hit in June and with the lack of rain, I felt like I was just trying to keep it from frying up. The color of the lawn wasn’t as green as it should have been. My fertilizer did have iron, I even used ironite once, and I treated for insects just in case. Color just seemed off. Now the color is definitely fading because it will transition to dormancy.
To stay more positive, my lawn is virtually entirely filled in, which I am very proud of.
lol and with all of that said, I’m still toying with the idea of smoking the centipede in the front and go with 100% St Augustine. (I know, after all that work.) I may go another couple seasons with the centipede, though. I need to figure out how to get the backyard leveled/graded and I’m sure that’s going to kill a lot of grass in the process. And there are some other projects to do around the house which honestly is just more important than grass.Even though there’s still a lot of work to do, when I look around, I feel grateful and proud of what I have. I figure I’m semi-young and should have plenty of time to accomplish what I want to in my yard.

g


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

This is a sad post for me. My immediate family seems to lack empathy and sympathy for me but I kind of hope that someone passing along here might feel for me. And let me just admit it upfront, I am dumb.
We recently split costs to remove a huge, dying tree that was on our property line with our neighbors. What I didn’t anticipate, and why I am dumb, is the damage my lawn took. This tree was massive. So the guys were using like a bobcat to move tree parts around. And it has been wet here. So. My lawn is totaled. Tire ruts, gashes, flower bed is toast.
The pictures don’t really do it justice, but when you walk the lawn it’s bad. Lumpy. I realize it could be worse. Every situation could be worse. But for someone who never even thought this could happen, it’s shocking. The tree guy never told me, “hey, I’ve got to use some equipment that’s going to do a number on your yard.” I think if he had, I definitely wouldn’t be as sad.
I know it’s just grass. But I put a lot of time in this yard. Lots and lots of time. And sweat and money.
So now I have to figure out where to go from here. I looked up videos on how to lift tire ruts. I know the basics about leveling with sand/soil. The idea of renovating the lawn to just have st Aug has fluttered through my mind more than once.
I’m trying my best to counter my catastrophizing. I’m glad the tree is gone and it can’t kill my family, house, neighbors, me. It was really a hazard. It had a split through the middle and it was just a matter of time. “It could be worse.”


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's very good to get that tree out of there. It was obviously not far from causing some serious damage. As for the ruts, I have used a pitchfork as a tool to lift the super deep ruts sort of like an oversized ball mark repair tool in golf. It won't get it perfect but it certainly minimizes the depth of leveling you will have to do and can alleviate some of the compaction.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> It's very good to get that tree out of there. It was obviously not far from causing some serious damage. As for the ruts, I have used a pitchfork as a tool to lift the super deep ruts sort of like an oversized ball mark repair tool in golf. It won't get it perfect but it certainly minimizes the depth of leveling you will have to do and can alleviate some of the compaction.


I have seen the pitchfork trick so I will definitely try that.


----------



## HillRN (Jul 4, 2020)

Did some raking. Picked up a bunch of sticks and tried to push down some of the lumps. Cleared out the flower bed for the most part. 
I’m leaning towards this being my opportunity to lay st Aug everywhere. I like that it holds its color better, as you can tell closer to my house the greener the grass is. It also greens up quicker than the centipede in the spring.
Just not sure where to start. When to start. If I should glyphosate or rent a sod cutter. I found a manual push sod cutter online which sounds cool but would probably suck to use. Do I till the ground after either? Maybe I should just hire a company to do it. 
Sod or plugs? I like the idea of plugs because they have a more developed root system. And I do already have a plug cutter thing. But then there is the waiting for it to spread. Maybe I should do like a combo. Sod around the edges and plugs in the middle. Or would that be weird?
I obviously could just sod the whole yard but that would be a little pricey. I should probably get a quote and just see how much it will be.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Sorry, I did not read too closely the entire thread. But with that tree gone, your lawn is going to take off in the spring. The damage from the tree work will be an afterthought. And I favor centipede, over St. Augustine in almost every case.


----------

